

“I finally cracked it” – Marco Arment on the rumored Apple TV set - Timothee
http://www.marco.org/2011/10/23/the-apple-tv-set

======
Timothee
I agree with Marco: currently our only way to watch TV is with an AppleTV and
it's been pretty great. It could be improved but it's much better than when we
had cable, and I don't think Apple would allow being mixed with the cable
experience. Plus, that means giving away a lot of control and revenue.

But if a TV set is in the works, I have a hard time imagining something
different than a nice display (like a big Thunderbolt display) running the
AppleTV software. And that seems that starting to make TVs, and thus competing
in a highly-competitive, low-margin market just for that would be a huge
investment for something they almost already have… (though I'd love to be able
to remove the TV remote altogether, which I use just for on/off and volume)

That's probably why I'm not a high-level employee at Apple because I'm stuck
trying to figure out what they're working on (if these rumors are true)…

One thing though is that I feel Apple is going to have something very powerful
with AirPlay and AirPlay mirroring. It's going to be very powerful because
that could allow them to gain a significant foothold in gaming in the living-
room. (NB: AirPlay mirroring allows an app running on an iOS device (iPad 2 or
iPhone 4S) to use a TV connected to an AppleTV as a secondary display. Some
games have started to take advantage of this)

